# Due Temp Pro Leak?



## j0nathon (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi,

I've noticed a drip on My Due Temp Pro, which is around 20 months old. The drip is very slow, sometimes not there at all, other times it starts not long after turning the power on. The drip is perfectly central and flows from somewhere in the top, down and over the word "Lock" in the image below and then onto the handle. Sometimes there is just one little drop of water, that may take a long time to slowly creep down, other times there is a slow drip over a couple of seconds.









I've recently descaled the machine and I have taken off the shower screen and cleaned behind that (I do that regularly).

There is no apparent other symptoms, no lack of pressure, no effect to the pour. Any ideas?

It might be in warranty. Unfortunately I need to sell the machine in the next 6 weeks so I want to make sure the issue is resolved before then or sell it with the problem known (I have to sell since I am moving abroad and cannot ship it).


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Not sure if it's the same but on the dual boiler there a plastic piece that wears out here's a video of it


----------



## longhardgrind (Mar 17, 2017)

I may be the selector switch leaking. Coffee clasics replaced a leaking switch for me a couple of years back. Mine was a more dramatic leak, but coming exactly the same place. I watched the guy do the job and from what I remember it's possible that one of the water inputs to the switch just needs reseating.


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Yeah easiest way to find it might be to pop the top, run a blind basket to expose the leak hopefully it's just a bad oring


----------

